# Opium 2014 - Gepäckträger



## mhenze (5. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche mal mein Glück hier:

Ein Poison Opium-Rahmen, Ende 2013 gekauft und anscheinend da abweichend zu allen Abbildungen auf der Poison-Webseite das 2014er Modell.

Das Problem: Aufgrund der Disc-Aufnahme sitzt die untere Öse für den Gepäckträger sehr weit oben, 13cm über der Achse. 28cm höher dann die obere Öse. Das alte Modell auf der Poison Webseite hatte noch die Öse im Ausfallende, da hätte es dann etwas Frickelei gebraucht. Jetzt ging es zwar ohne frickeln aber noch nicht zufriedenstellend.

Der Träger braucht zwischen unterer Aufnahme und der oberen Trägerfläche nur 26cm - ein aktueller Tubus Fly sowie fast alle anderen Träger bieten da 35cm und würde damit wie der verbaute Träger auch viel zu hoch sitzen. Einen Hebie Rear Rider habe ich auch schonmal drangehalten, aber der baut einfach zu breit und hat keine Rücklichtbefestigung.







Wie löst das denn Poison selbst bei den 2014er Opium Randonneur Modellen? Da dürfte ja das gleiche Problem vorhanden sein. Der Träger muss ja eigentlich nicht nur weiter nach unten sondern auch weiter nach hinten, der "alte" Fixpunkt kurz hinter der Achse ist ja in der Regel schon sehr passend.


----------



## support-poison (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo mhenze,

bitte rufen Sie uns kurz an unter *02632 - 94629 - 0 *und sprechen Sie mit Herrn Theisen. 
Ich habe Ihn informiert und wir werden den Fall zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit lösen.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel Mechenbier
Poison Bikes GmbH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vespino (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo, da ich auch solch einen Rahmen aufgebaut habe und vor einer ähnlicher Problematik stehe: gab es einen brauchbaren Lösungsvorschlag ?! Einen 24 Zoll Gepäckträger, den ich mir zu Probezwecken besorgt habe, steht immer noch etwas zu hoch....

Gruß


----------



## mhenze (12. Februar 2014)

Poison benutzt wohl den Tubus Disco Gepäckträger, und wenn man das vorher gesagt hat bekommt man auch Bohrungen im Ausfallende - die sind also optional. Da schon aufgebaut lässt sich nichts mehr tauschen, wenn alle Stricke reissen kann ich aber einen Disco zu einem guten Preis bekommen.

Selbst bohren möchte ich nicht (wüsste auch nicht wo), Schnellspannerbefestigung gefällt mir auch nicht - ich schaue im Moment noch ob ich was basteln kann.

Rein interessehalber - welcher 24"-Träger ist das und wie sitzt er am Rad?


----------



## Vespino (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo, das ist ein Racktime FoldIt fix für 24 Zoll Räder. Den gibt es auch noch für 20 Zoll Räder, oder in der verstellbaren Version da deckt er immer 2 Zollgrößen ab.


----------



## mhenze (12. Februar 2014)

Da könnte die 20" Version glatt passen. Wobei man dann noch sehen müsste ob der Träger dann noch weit genug hinten sitzt damit die Ferse an der Tasche vorbeikommt.


----------



## Vespino (12. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem touchieren der Tasche kommt hier bei mir leider schon vor. Schugröße 46 ist da leider hinderlich 

Gruß


----------



## mhenze (16. Februar 2014)

Schuhgröße 46 habe ich auch. Ich habe es jetzt mit einem Racktime Foldit Fix 20" hinbekommen. Damit das Rücklicht nicht den gleichen Raum einnimmt wie das Schutzblech wurden noch Tubus Fußverlängerungen zweckentfremdet, die lieferten auch gleich noch die Halterung für die Schutzblechstrebe. Ein Ortlieb Backroller sollte schon weit hinten eingehängt werden, dann passt das auch mit den Schuhen.


----------



## JensVER (16. Februar 2014)

..das sieht gut aus !! Könntest Du mir einen Link geben wo man die Fußverlängerungen beziehen kann ?! So sollte ich das dann auch fertigstellen können bei mir.

Gruß


----------



## mhenze (16. Februar 2014)

Klar. Z.B. hier
Dort wo das Langloch der Fußverlängerung auf der Fußplatte des Trägers aufliegt habe ich noch ein 5er Loch in den Träger gebohrt, damit sich die Platten nicht verdrehen können (und die Schutzblechstreben halt haben).


----------



## Vespino (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo, der passt deutlich besser. Da hab ich nu leider einen FoldIt in 24 Zoll über .Das mit den Verlängerungen ist eine prima Idee, zumal ich hinten schon Frontroller vom vorherigem Bike nutze, die sind ja auch noch einmal etwas kleiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich hab das so gelöst mit einem PletscherQuick-Rack 4B Gepäckträger beim Opium 2009.
Etwas improvisiert aber es hält selbst 25 kg Gepäck.
Die Rechte Seite: Da hab ich die Bohrung in der Platte vergrössert, damit die Platte auf die Narbe gesteckt werden kann (Schnellspanner). Bei der Bremse hab ich die Bleche an die Bremszange gebaut. Nicht so elegant. Problem ist bei meiner Lösung:
- Sturz auf die linke Seite könnte das Blech zur Bremsscheibe verbiegen
- zum Reifenwechsel muss auf der Antriebsseite die Platte von der Narbe runter.

Aber es musste schnell gehen. Evt. habt ihr ja Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------

